# Columbia College Hollywood



## scottified (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm considering this school a lot. What are your views on the school and is it any good?


----------



## omg.itsnicole (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey! I'm actually going to be attending this school in their Fall quarter later this year. I can tell you some info on the school based on a campus tour that I did last year and things that I have heard or read online.

The school is on a small campus with only about 500 students or so. However, they have bought land next to the school where they plan on doubling the size of the campus. I was there in June 2010 and since then nothing has happened with the extension. I was talking to a friend of mine who goes to CCH and he said it probably won't be done for a while. The school appears to be a very hands on school, my friend was saying that you get what you put in. I'm guessing you heard about the James Franco class too? 

If you have any questions, I can TRY to answer them to the best of my knowledge from visiting the campus, what I've been told or read online. Hope that I kind of helped... Haha


----------



## scottified (Feb 7, 2011)

Im hoping to be there this fall as well if everything goes as panned....

I have not heard of the James Franco class..what is it?


----------



## omg.itsnicole (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh! I thought that you might've heard of the class and I thought that maybe that's where you actually heard of CCH. They're actually running an editing class right now that is based on James Franco. The class involves students editing a documentary based on James Franco and he will also be visiting the class when his schedule allows him to. If you google this, you'll find heaps of articles on it. 

Are you looking at any other schools?


----------



## scottified (Feb 9, 2011)

i was also looking at NYU, USC, UCLA


----------



## apple (Feb 20, 2011)

I have helped CCH shooting before. I don't think this school is a technical school because you can get BA degree. It's private college.
If you want to shoot your own film, this school is good for you.
But if you want to learn only a film theory, you should go to other schools. 

Shooting your own film or Learning a film theory.


----------



## ALopez (Feb 20, 2011)

Sorry if I'm changing anything here, but how bout Columbia College Chicago? I was thinking of going there, especially since they just built that new media center, but am not sure. Are CCH and CCC partners or no? I've heard both good and bad reviews about CCC (But I guess you'll find that with any school haha)


----------



## apple (Feb 20, 2011)

>ALopez

Hi. If you are thinking about going to film grad school, you should go to hands on school like CCH or CCC because all film grad schools require your portfolio. It means you have to shoot your own film. Both of schools are good hands on school. If you aren't thinking about going to grad school, should go to USC, UCLA, Columbia or NYU. Chapman is good also.


----------



## Chaplin22 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi everyone!  I just put in my application to CCH and am very excited about the hands on approach they take.  But I was wondering if anyone knows about the admission process?  How long does it take to hear back and also what my chances of acceptance will be?  

Thanks!


----------



## omg.itsnicole (Feb 26, 2011)

> Originally posted by Chaplin22:
> Hi everyone!  I just put in my application to CCH and am very excited about the hands on approach they take.  But I was wondering if anyone knows about the admission process?  How long does it take to hear back and also what my chances of acceptance will be?
> 
> Thanks!



Hey! Not sure if you read what I posted up above but I'll be attending CCH in their fall quarter. I applied mid December and heard back by e-mail mid January. However I applied when the school was closed and over Christmas period, so it took roughly about two weeks for them to make a decision. 

CCH appears to be a fairly easy school to get admitted to. My grades weren't great but I did have grades above C's (In their application, they state that you need to have an average grade of C's or above). However, I am from Australia and visited the school last July and met with one of the admissions people, so both of those things might've played a part. I also sent in a reel of what I had worked on, even though it wasn't necessary. 

What quarter did you apply for? If you have any other questions, I can try and answer them


----------



## Chaplin22 (Feb 27, 2011)

I applied for Spring 2012 quarter.  I need another year at my current job to pay for everything.  I am going to visit in April.  I have a good hs and college gpa, so I am hoping that it will help to make up for my lack of a reel.  I know its not required, but still.


When you visted did you by any chance check out the student housing?  It looks pretty nice but I've been out of school for a few years so I'm not sure if I want the whole dorm thing again


----------



## omg.itsnicole (Feb 27, 2011)

Well if you have a good hs and college gpa, I'm confident you'll get in 

I did check out the student housing. It looked alright but students that I had spoken to at CCH didn't like it at all. If you search the place on google for reviews, the reviews make out the place to be pretty horrible haha. But I'll only be staying there to meet other students, then maybe move out after the first year


----------

